# Stach straps



## Stach (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Stach. And this is my handicraft (few examples):


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello Stach those are some very nice straps and good presentation as well but I think you will have to speak to the forum owner if you want to promote your project/business.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Stach, I've bought from you in the past. Make sure you contact Roy to get the okay on selling your stuff here. All the best.


----------

